# El hombre NEGRO es el sumun del dominio masculino y la hombría



## Bill Gates (18 Sep 2017)

El hombre NEGRO es el sumun del dominio masculino y la hombría.

Empecemos por mirar su cuerpo. Su cuerpo es grande. Su tamaño dominador hace que su presencia se note sin que él ni siquiera tenga que hacer nada. Es musculoso, como resultado de sus altos niveles de testosterona. Esto le da la apariencia de salud y fuerza. Luego destaca por su piel oscura. Esta piel oscura nos recuerda su robustez, una característica que se desarrolló debido a estar expuesto al abrasador sol de África, está hecho para soportar condiciones extremas.

El comportamiento del hombre NEGRO es alfa puro. Él es dominante, asertivo, y puede ser explosivamente agresivo. Su comportamiento causa miedo y deja en shock a la tímida y cobarde raza blanca.

La cumbre de expresión de su masculinidad en su cuerpo es su pene. El pene negro es el más grande de todas las razas. Como el pene es el máximo símbolo de la virilidad, esto solo bastaría para hacer del hombre NEGRO el hombre más masculino. Este pene grande es capaz de satisfacer el deseo de las mujeres blancas más necesitadas, pudiendo más que llegar a todos los rincones y pliegues de la vagina. Su longitud asegura que cuando eyacule, la potente semilla africana entre inmediatamente en el vientre de la mujer que el hombre NEGRO impregna.

Estos son los motivos por los que el hombre NEGRO es superior.


----------



## J-Z (18 Sep 2017)

Fisicamente no hay duda, pena que les falle el IQ.


----------



## Niño Dios (18 Sep 2017)

Bill Niggates dijo:


>


----------



## ProgreDeMierda (18 Sep 2017)

Etiquetas

Progre afeminado abre hilo para contarnos sus fantasias sexuales mas oscuras


----------



## D4sser (18 Sep 2017)

Sí que lo son, sí ::









A costa de la medicina blanca, de los alimentos de los blancos y de la energía de los blancos :XX:


----------



## cortoplacista (18 Sep 2017)

Tienes un continente entero lleno de ellos para ir allí y gozarlos, ve sacando billete y nos cuentas.


----------



## Enterao (18 Sep 2017)

el gorila que es con el que debe compararsele es mas alfa que el negro ..de un manotazo el gorila aplana al negro...de hecho los negros temian a los gorilas antes de tener las armas del blanco...


----------



## dayan (18 Sep 2017)

Bill Gates dijo:


> El hombre NEGRO es el sumun del dominio masculino y la hombría.
> 
> Empecemos por mirar su cuerpo. Su cuerpo es grande. Su tamaño dominador hace que su presencia se note sin que él ni siquiera tenga que hacer nada. Es musculoso, como resultado de sus altos niveles de testosterona. Esto le da la apariencia de salud y fuerza. Luego destaca por su piel oscura. Esta piel oscura nos recuerda su robustez, una característica que se desarrolló debido a estar expuesto al abrasador sol de África, está hecho para soportar condiciones extremas.
> 
> ...



Eso se lo cuentas a los pobres desgraciados que iban en los barcos de esclavos.


----------



## Diek (18 Sep 2017)




----------



## Niño Dios (18 Sep 2017)

dayan dijo:


> Eso se lo cuentas a los pobres desgraciados que iban en los barcos de esclavos.



También se le podría preguntar a los _Elegidos_ sobre el tráfico de esclavos de todas las razas...

Parece ser que fueron testigos presenciales... y no precisamente por ser ellos los que iban en las bodegas o en las colleras...

:fiufiu:


----------



## Joaquim (18 Sep 2017)

El hombre negro marca tendéncia varguandista.


----------



## D4sser (18 Sep 2017)

CroKeT! dijo:


> asi que de summum nada, no son mas que unos salvajes que se aprovechan de la manipulacion marxista NWO del hombre occidental (que son muchos omegazos del 15 cucks) y de la mujer (lo inmi = mas mola y lo autoctono = facha cateto machista)




Eso es lo que he dicho en mi irónico post de los niñitos famélicos. No me ha dado ud. un thaks! :fiufiu:


----------



## pepetemete (18 Sep 2017)

Anda que no tiene que oler mal ese en verano.
Algunos no son más tontos porque no se entrenan.


----------



## Enterao (18 Sep 2017)

pepetemete dijo:


> Anda que no tiene que oler mal ese en verano.
> Algunos no son más tontos porque no se entrenan.



en verano y en invierno ...hormonado y con el triple de glandulas sudoriparas que los blancos y poco afan por la limpieza ya me contaras..


----------



## Guzmán de Berga (18 Sep 2017)

Maricón de mierda.


----------



## dayan (18 Sep 2017)

SenPuntos dijo:


> También se le podría preguntar a los _Elegidos_ sobre el tráfico de esclavos de todas las razas...
> 
> Parece ser que fueron testigos presenciales... y no precisamente por ser ellos los que iban en las bodegas o en las colleras...
> 
> :fiufiu:



El que este libre de pecado que tire la primera piedra.


----------



## Bill Gates (18 Sep 2017)

Dentro de poco todo el mundo será negro y quedará en la humanidad un pequeño porcentaje residual de adn blanco, igual que ahora tenemos un poco de los extintos neanderthales.


----------



## ciberobrero (18 Sep 2017)

Un gorila es aún más asertivo.

Payaso.


----------



## Joaquim (18 Sep 2017)

Joaquim dijo:


> El hombre negro marca tendéncia varguandista.


----------



## Coleta Grasienta (18 Sep 2017)

Retrasado caga hilo.


----------



## Enterao (18 Sep 2017)

Bill Gates dijo:


> Dentro de poco todo el mundo será negro y quedará en la humanidad un pequeño porcentaje residual de adn blanco, igual que ahora tenemos un poco de los extintos neanderthales.



que troleando un poco en el foro de nazis..?


----------



## River in the street (18 Sep 2017)

Bill Gates dijo:


> El hombre NEGRO es el sumun del dominio masculino y la hombría.
> 
> Empecemos por mirar su cuerpo. Su cuerpo es grande. Su tamaño dominador hace que su presencia se note sin que él ni siquiera tenga que hacer nada. Es musculoso, como resultado de sus altos niveles de testosterona. Esto le da la apariencia de salud y fuerza. Luego destaca por su piel oscura. Esta piel oscura nos recuerda su robustez, una característica que se desarrolló debido a estar expuesto al abrasador sol de África, está hecho para soportar condiciones extremas.
> 
> ...




Todo eso que buscas no lo encontraras en este foro, en la colonia Marconi encontrarás todo eso que deseas.


----------



## pepetemete (18 Sep 2017)

Bill Gates dijo:


> Dentro de poco todo el mundo será negro y quedará en la humanidad un pequeño porcentaje residual de adn blanco, igual que ahora tenemos un poco de los extintos neanderthales.



No hombre, estamos en el punto en que el hombre blanco se vuelve a dar cuenta de que no puede vivir en paz con según que especímenes y se convertirá de nuevo en genocida, porque a eso a los blancos no nos ganan los del sobaco apestoso. Somos muy hijos de puta, vamos muy sobrados.

[youtube]h5XADpUJbIg[/youtube]


----------



## Palpatine (18 Sep 2017)

Es el mismo foyanegros de siempre, ya cansa...


----------



## Bohemian (18 Sep 2017)

Bill Gates dijo:


> Dentro de poco todo el mundo será negro y quedará en la humanidad un pequeño porcentaje residual de adn blanco, igual que ahora tenemos un poco de los extintos neanderthales.



Para despotricar contra los blancos váyase mejor a dormir, pedazo de retrasado.


----------



## Muchachitoviejo (18 Sep 2017)

Claro que sí, guapi. 5000 años en el vagón de cola del mundo es de ser super alfalfa.


----------



## Hacendado (18 Sep 2017)

Esa es la pequeña de que los negros estan menos evolucionados, por esa regards de tres, coge un gorila, esta mas musculado aún.


----------



## Señor Morales (19 Sep 2017)

que algun moderador tire de la cadena por favor


----------



## Ruso (19 Sep 2017)

Bill Gates dijo:


> El hombre NEGRO es el sumun del dominio masculino y la hombría.









¿Sabían que esto pasa mucho más entre negros que entre blancos?


----------



## ciberobrero (19 Sep 2017)

Siempre que hay un negro en el bus la gente evita sentarse junto a él, y sólo lo hacen en última instancia, y los que llegan a hacerlo parecen obreruchos lobotomizados por el progresismo.

Tenía entendido que la gente quiere estar al lado del alfa. Si los negros lo son, desde luego lo disimulan bien.


----------



## Renato (19 Sep 2017)

Bill Gates dijo:


> Como el pene es el máximo símbolo de la virilidad, esto solo bastaría para hacer del hombre NEGRO el hombre más masculino.



Por la influencia del porno y quizás la visibilidad de las mujeres en la cultura contemporánea así es. Sin embargo en la cultura griega clásica el cánon de belleza masculina no incluía un pene especialmente grande porque se asociaba a los animales. El morbo por las pollas grandes siempre ha existido y existirá, así como el bestialismo y la pedofilia, eso sí. Pero restringido a gustos particulares, no como canon estético que es mutable. Por ejemplo puede que en el futuro en una sociedad española latinoamericanizada se pase a considerar un pene grande como síntoma de tener antepasados negroides, con el desprestigio social que eso conllevaría.


----------



## Perrico_ (19 Sep 2017)

y aún así nunca os atrevéis a ir a vivir a África, como mucho pedís que vengan en patera para petaros el culo, pero mientras tanto viviendo en barrios ricos rodeados de familias blancas.


----------



## TedKord (19 Sep 2017)

Renato dijo:


> Por la influencia del porno y quizás la visibilidad de las mujeres en la cultura contemporánea así es. Sin embargo en la cultura griega clásica el cánon de belleza masculina no incluía un pene especialmente grande porque se asociaba a los animales. El morbo por las pollas grandes siempre ha existido y existirá, así como el bestialismo y la pedofilia, eso sí. Pero restringido a gustos particulares, no como canon estético que es mutable. Por ejemplo puede que en el futuro en una sociedad española latinoamericanizada se pase a considerar un pene grande como síntoma de tener antepasados negroides, con el desprestigio social que eso conllevaría.



A ver, dejaros de falsa propaganda y falsos mitos. Lo de los negros con penes grandes es una jodida MENTIRA, una FALACIA (no pun intended) que se ha instalado en el imaginario colectivo. Confiad en el que sabe y vio muchos de ambas razas en sus años jóvenes. Hay negros con trabuco y negros con penes de tamaño de lo más normalucho y negros con penes pequeños. Exactamente igual que con las de los blancos.


----------



## Renato (19 Sep 2017)

TedKord dijo:


> A ver, dejaros de falsa propaganda y falsos mitos. Lo de los negros con penes grandes es una jodida MENTIRA, una FALACIA (no pun intended) que se ha instalado en el imaginario colectivo. Confiad en el que sabe y vio muchos de ambas razas en sus años jóvenes. Hay negros con trabuco y negros con penes de tamaño de lo más normalucho y negros con penes pequeños. Exactamente igual que con las de los blancos.



No digo que sea verdad ni mentira, porque no lo sé. Sólo digo que tener un miembro viril grande no siempre ha sido símbolo de hombría y que aunque sólo sea por el hecho de que en el imaginario colectivo se ha instalado ese mito sobre el tamaño del pene de los negros, dado su limitado CI , próximo al de un primate, y su bajo poder adquisitivo en el futuro cambiarán las tornas y se volverá a considerar animalesco tener un pene grande, como en la Grecia Clásica.


----------



## Señor Morales (19 Sep 2017)

free picture hosting sites


----------



## Glasterthum (19 Sep 2017)

Señor Morales dijo:


> free picture hosting sites



Guau, qué sagaz. Pero te salió el tiro por la culata, porque hasta vestidos de mujer son más masculinos que muchísimos españoles si no la mayoría.

---------- Post added 19-sep-2017 at 01:37 ----------




dayan dijo:


> Eso se lo cuentas a los pobres desgraciados que iban en los barcos de esclavos.



Hace falta ser muy alfa para que te esclavicen, a miles de kilómetros de tu hogar y con un océano de por medio, para no sucumbir y desfallecer. No sólo no sucumbieron ni se suicidaron sino que sacaron fuerzas de la flaqueza, y tuvieron familias. Mención aparte a los estilos musicales que inventaron desde la esclavitud.


----------



## Crossover (19 Sep 2017)

Los gorilas,leones, tigres, elefantes, hipopótamos, etcétera, son mucho mas grande, fuerte, agresivos y dominantes que cualquier raza humana del mundo y no los veo controlando su entorno natural como cualquier raza humana.

Si te refieres a superioridad desde el punto del gusto de la hembra pues ni modo que tendremos a un salvaje animalesco con poco o nulo sentido abstracto. Superioridad desde el punto objetivo es aquella cualidad de alto control del entorno natural y sus fenómenos.


----------



## GuidoVonList (19 Sep 2017)

Glasterthum dijo:


> Guau, qué sagaz. Pero te salió el tiro por la culata, porque hasta vestidos de mujer son más masculinos que muchísimos españoles si no la mayoría.
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-sep-2017 at 01:37 ----------
> 
> ...



Mira macho vete a cagar. Una cosa es defender la igualdad racial, que bueno es una farsa pero dentro de lo que cabe en el NWO muchos han caído... pero esto ya es delirante.


----------



## Glasterthum (19 Sep 2017)

GuidoVonList dijo:


> Mira macho vete a cagar. Una cosa es defender la igualdad racial, que bueno es una farsa pero dentro de lo que cabe en el NWO muchos han caído... pero esto ya es delirante.



Tranquilo, no te pongas nervioso que no es bueno.


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Sep 2017)

el pene humano es " una herramienta " que tiene unas funciones fisiológicas, que consiste en extraer el semen del anterior. Es como la herramienta de un fontanero que pretenda desatascar y retirar algo que hay dentro. Se llama competencia espermática. pasa en todas las especies , cada una con su estrategia . El gorila tiene un mini pene porque no tiene que competir con otros machos , pues el macho alfa con su puños arregla el problema. El diferente tamaño, viene determinado por la postura de la cópula, en sociedades donde se copulaba de frente, el tamaño no era tan determinante, pero en las que se copulaba desde atrás el pene largo tenía mayores posibilidades de hacer bien su trabajo.


----------



## Sanctis (19 Sep 2017)

Renato dijo:


> No digo que sea verdad ni mentira, porque no lo sé. Sólo digo que tener un miembro viril grande no siempre ha sido símbolo de hombría y que aunque sólo sea por el hecho de que en el imaginario colectivo se ha instalado ese mito sobre el tamaño del pene de los negros, dado su limitado CI , próximo al de un primate, y su bajo poder adquisitivo en el futuro cambiarán las tornas y se volverá a considerar animalesco tener un pene grande, como en la Grecia Clásica.



Lo de las pollas es una falacia inventada por los de siempre y mantenida por la industria del porno. 

Sin ir más lejos el tío con más polla, Jonah Falcon, es blanco. 

Por no decir que no trempan tanto, sería imposible un Peter North negro que se tira horas follando y mete unas lefadas de la hostia. 

Después hay mucho matiz. La testosterona no sólo es fuerza sino destreza. 

Los futbolistas negros sirven para centrales, guardaespaldas de los medios que organizan y ya. No tienen técnica. Es difícil que un negro toque el balón como Isaac Cuenca, que sin ser una estrella posee una técnica que pocos o ningún negros tienen. Ni te digo si saco nombres de estrellas del fútbol no negras. 

En cambio un blanco puede ser buen portero, buen defensa, buen medio, buen delantero...

La testosterona también es inteligencia y ciencia. Si los hombres europeos y no las mujeres europeas hemos movido el mundo es por algo. 

Ser hombre también implica eso, y los africanos pasan hambre. Ya no hablamos de crear bombillas o inventar trenes, hablamos de que las moscas se comen sus desnutridos cuerpos. Ninguna mujer moja las bragas ante eso. 

Ser hombre es un equilibrio que implica varios valores. 

Lo que es incontestable es que el hombre occidental se ha vuelto maricon. 

El hombre perfecto era el europeo de antes. Que si le venías a robar te pegaba un guantazo, pero no te cogía con 100 vecinos más para pisarte la cabeza a patadas y quemarte vivo por robar una gallina como hacen los indios o negros. Ahí radica también la hombría. En ser justo, sin ser blando, y sin ser cruel. El actuar con la misma gallardía y entereza tú sólo ante cinco que siendo tú y veinte amigos contra uno. 

El hombre europeo de antes que respetaba a la mujer pero la mantenía en su rol. Ni esta puta mierda de ahora ni las culturas tercermundistas que tienen a la mujer como la cagarruta de una cucaracha.

En definitiva la masculinidad es cosa de equilibrios como tantas otras cosas. Ya no puedo decir que el blanco es el hombre perfecto, porque los blancos de hoy ni son hombres. Pero nuestros abuelos desde luego sí eran los hombres perfectos.


----------



## viruz (19 Sep 2017)

ProgreDeMierda dijo:


> Etiquetas
> 
> Progre afeminado abre hilo para contarnos sus fantasias sexuales mas oscuras



jeje :XX::XX:


----------



## pepetemete (19 Sep 2017)

Un negro lo suficientemente inteligente se vuelve blanco.

El último que tire de la cadena.


----------



## pepetemete (19 Sep 2017)

TetsuoCNS dijo:


> Maldito racista, no hay nada mas omega que un esclavo, a ver si te enteras, sacaron fuerzas de flaqueza y tuvieron familias porque LOS BLANCOS abolieron la esclavitud.
> 
> No hay nada más alfa que decapitar personas y luego comérselas o hacer lo mismo con los albinos negros :|, si no fuese por el hombre blanco aún estarias viviendo en una casa hecha con mierda de vaca y paja.
> 
> Eres un racista antiblanco y un nazi supremacista negro.



Solo atacan en manada. Un solo negro no sabe hacer otra cosa que seguir a sus instintos básicos.

No es racismo, es la realidad.

Yo, antes de ser esclavo de un negro intento cargármelo, pero nunca me sometería, ni a un negro ni a nadie.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (19 Sep 2017)

Como hilo de humor no esta mal....


----------



## Vulcan86 (19 Sep 2017)

Muchos confunden ser alpha con ser un animal ...alpha es ese que todos queremos ser tipo el francotirador de Clint eastwood


----------



## Glasterthum (19 Sep 2017)

TetsuoCNS dijo:


> Maldito racista, no hay nada mas omega que un esclavo, a ver si te enteras, sacaron fuerzas de flaqueza y tuvieron familias porque LOS BLANCOS abolieron la esclavitud.
> 
> No hay nada más alfa que decapitar personas y luego comérselas o hacer lo mismo con los albinos negros :|, si no fuese por el hombre blanco aún estarias viviendo en una casa hecha con mierda de vaca y paja.
> 
> Eres un racista antiblanco y un nazi supremacista negro.



Idiota cuckold acomplejado, deja de llorar como una nenita y verter mierda. No soy racista pero si lo fuera los maricones como tú irían los primeros en la lista para ser "desplazados".

Cualquiera que te lee pensaría que crees que sólo ha habido esclavos negros. Y no. Ha habido esclavos blancos también. Pero por lo general acababan llorando como una nena, siendo violados, y a menudo se suicidaban. Sólo los esclavos negros tuvieron lo que hay que tener para sobreponerse.


----------



## dragon33 (19 Sep 2017)

Un elefante también es fuerte y dominante, aparte de tener una minga enorme. Pero tu sueño se rompe con el dicho "mas vale maña que fuerza", y ahí amijo el alfismo se da de bruces contra el muro. El mas inteligente DOMINA SIEMPRE, el mas inteligente aparte de las destrezas innatas a su intelecto también ha sabido conservar el instinto de supervivencia, ese que por desgracia en la comodidad del hogar y de la suficiencia están perdiendo muchos retrasados DENTRO DE LOS BLANCOS, los proges de izquierdas y de derechas. El progesismo es una tara mental peligrosa y autodestructiva.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (19 Sep 2017)

Extracto de "Introduccion a la Filosofia de la Historia " de Georg Wilhelm Friedich Hegel (supongo que algun asno dira "¿u quien es ese?")

"El peculiar carácter africano es difícil de comprender, por la simple razón de que al tratar de él debemos abandonar el principio que acompaña todas nuestras ideas: la categoría de Universalidad...Otro hecho característico referido al NEGRO es la esclavitud... por malo que pueda parecernos, en su tierra todavía es peor, pues allí existe una esclavitud tanto o mas absoluta; pues este es el principio esencial de la esclavitud, que el hombre no ha ascendido todavía al concepto de su propia libertad y por consiguiente desciende hasta una simple cosa, un objeto sin valor. Entre los negros, los sentimientos morales son muy débiles, o simplemente inexistentes. Los padres venden a sus hijos, y los hijos a los padres cuando la oportunidad se les presenta.... La poligamia de los negros tiene frecuentemente por objeto el poseer muchos hijos para venderlos mas tarde. De todo ello se deduce que la falta de autocontrol distingue el carácter de los negros. Su condición es incapaz de desarrollo o cultura, ..... Africa no es una parte histórica del mundo, no tiene movimientos ni desarrollos que exhibir."

---------- Post added 19-sep-2017 at 12:26 ----------




Glasterthum dijo:


> Idiota cuckold acomplejado, deja de llorar como una nenita y verter mierda. No soy racista pero si lo fuera los maricones como tú irían los primeros en la lista para ser "desplazados".
> 
> Cualquiera que te lee pensaría que crees que sólo ha habido esclavos negros. Y no. Ha habido esclavos blancos también. Pero por lo general acababan llorando como una nena, siendo violados, y a menudo se suicidaban. Sólo los esclavos negros tuvieron lo que hay que tener para sobreponerse.



Ni siquiera en eso tienes razón. Un esclavo blanco aguantaba mas que uno negro, y no se suicidaba con tanta frecuencia, el problema es que era mucho mas peligroso. Eran preferidos los negros debido a su docilidad animal.


----------



## piobaroja (19 Sep 2017)

El glanderhunt este no sabe aún por donde le vienen las ostias.


----------



## Glasterthum (19 Sep 2017)

jfernandez dijo:


> Extracto de "Introduccion a la Filosofia de la Historia " de Georg Wilhelm Friedich Hegel (supongo que algun asno dira "¿u quien es ese?")
> 
> "El peculiar carácter africano es difícil de comprender, por la simple razón de que al tratar de él debemos abandonar el principio que acompaña todas nuestras ideas: la categoría de Universalidad...Otro hecho característico referido al NEGRO es la esclavitud... por malo que pueda parecernos, en su tierra todavía es peor, pues allí existe una esclavitud tanto o mas absoluta; pues este es el principio esencial de la esclavitud, que el hombre no ha ascendido todavía al concepto de su propia libertad y por consiguiente desciende hasta una simple cosa, un objeto sin valor. Entre los negros, los sentimientos morales son muy débiles, o simplemente inexistentes. Los padres venden a sus hijos, y los hijos a los padres cuando la
> Ni siquiera en eso tienes razón. Un esclavo blanco aguantaba mas que uno negro, y no se suicidaba con tanta frecuencia, el problema es que era mucho mas peligroso. Eran preferidos los negros debido a su docilidad animal.



Menudo montón de mierda sueltas. Los africanos claro que viven, han vivido y querido vivir en libertad. A esas pequeñas tribus les aterraban los esclavistas. Pero en fin qué decir ante semejante sarta de subnormalidades cretínicas.

Respecto al esclavo blanco, se suicidaba menos? Fuente? Fuente para algo de toda esa mierda que sueltas?

Y docilidad animal los cojones, subnormal. Además de que los animales no son dóciles, cuenta esa gilipollez a todos los que vieron o protagonizaron revueltas de esclavos o fugas masivas.

Eres un subnormal hijo de puta, como todo nancy.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (19 Sep 2017)

Glasterthum dijo:


> Menudo montón de mierda sueltas. Los africanos claro que viven, han vivido y querido vivir en libertad. A esas pequeñas tribus les aterraban los esclavistas. Pero en fin qué decir ante semejante sarta de subnormalidades cretínicas.
> 
> Respecto al esclavo blanco, se suicidaba menos? Fuente? Fuente para algo de toda esa mierda que sueltas?
> 
> ...



jojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojo

Me descojono en tu cara pancholin.


----------



## Glasterthum (19 Sep 2017)

piobaroja dijo:


> El glanderhunt este no sabe aún por donde le vienen las ostias.



Subnormal que no ve ni de dónde salen ni adónde caen las hostias, demostrando lo que es, un idiota. Clásico acomplejado nancy.

Poniendome lingüista, por no saber tampoco sabe ni escribir bien mi nick ni "hostia".

---------- Post added 19-sep-2017 at 13:23 ----------




jfernandez dijo:


> jojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojojo
> 
> Me descojono en tu cara pancholin.



No te queda otra que la risa histérica y el insulto del acomplejado nancy, cuando el idiota ve que ha perdido.

Tranquilo, se ve claro que eres un troll escoria nancy, te adoptarán en esta ciénaga y te aceptarán tal y como eres.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (19 Sep 2017)

Glasterthum dijo:


> Subnormal que no ve ni de dónde salen ni adónde caen las hostias, demostrando lo que es, un idiota. Clásico acomplejado nancy.
> 
> Poniendome lingüista, por no saber tampoco sabe ni escribir bien mi nick ni "hostia".



Deja de hacer el ridículo animalito dócil y amaestrable.

¡¡ Da una voltereta !! hop !!


----------



## Glasterthum (19 Sep 2017)

jfernandez dijo:


> Deja de hacer el ridículo animalito dócil y amaestrable.



El troll nancy insiste en sus gruñidos de subnormal para lamerse sus heridas y tapar el tema hablado, intentando degradar el debate y a sí mismo aún más si es que eso era posible.

No te queda otra que la risa histérica y el insulto del acomplejado nancy, de cuando el idiota ve que ha perdido.

Tranquilo, se ve claro que eres un troll escoria nancy, te adoptarán en esta ciénaga y te aceptarán tal y como eres.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (19 Sep 2017)

Glasterthum dijo:


> El troll nancy insiste en sus gruñidos de subnormal para lamerse sus heridas y tapar el tema hablado, intentando degradar el debate y a sí mismo aún más si es que eso era posible.
> 
> No te queda otra que la risa histérica y el insulto del acomplejado nancy, de cuando el idiota ve que ha perdido.
> 
> Tranquilo, se ve claro que eres un troll escoria nancy, te adoptarán en esta ciénaga y te aceptarán tal y como eres.



¡¡¡ salta !!! hop !!


----------



## Glasterthum (19 Sep 2017)

jfernandez dijo:


> ¡¡¡ salta !!! hop !!



El troll nancy insiste en sus gruñidos de subnormal para lamerse sus heridas y tapar el tema hablado, intentando degradar el debate y a sí mismo aún más si es que eso era posible.

No te queda otra que la risa histérica y el insulto del acomplejado nancy, de cuando el idiota ve que ha perdido.

Tranquilo, se ve claro que eres un troll escoria nancy, te adoptarán en esta ciénaga y te aceptarán tal y como eres.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (19 Sep 2017)

Glasterthum dijo:


> El troll nancy insiste en sus gruñidos de subnormal para lamerse sus heridas y tapar el tema hablado, intentando degradar el debate y a sí mismo aún más si es que eso era posible.
> 
> No te queda otra que la risa histérica y el insulto del acomplejado nancy, de cuando el idiota ve que ha perdido.
> 
> Tranquilo, se ve claro que eres un troll escoria nancy, te adoptarán en esta ciénaga y te aceptarán tal y como eres.



Puedes sacar a un negro de la selva, pero nunca sacaras la selva de un negro. 

¡¡¡¡ doble mortal chimpipanchi !! HOP !!


----------



## River in the street (19 Sep 2017)

Aqui un verdadero macho alfa, disparando a sus mascotas

Chimpance dispara metralleta - YouTube


----------



## Pinkpank (20 Sep 2017)

Por mucho que duela, frente al cambio climático, los negros son "seres superiores":

- Fosas nasales anchas para refrigerar el aire caliente al entrar hacia los pulmones
- Piel con mayor producción de melanina para protegerse del sol
- Pelo rizado, que de naturaleza está menos hidratado que uno liso, adaptado a altas temperaturas y escasez de agua/hidratación
- La estructura ósea es armoniosa y está proporcionada, oscilando entre la esbeltez y la robustez según cada persona
- Su cuerpo atlético por naturaleza y gracias a su estructura ósea, con músculos muy desarrollados que no requieren un aporte o mantenimiento extra, es decir, nada de músculos hipertróficos que se ven hoy en día gracias a las proteínas y las inyecciones
-Originariamente, en zonas desérticas con características más esbeltas y músculos menos voluminosos, más alargados para subsistir ante la escasez de alimentos
- Su pene de grandes proporciones (seamos honestos, la white people paga por tener, al menos, 1/2 de su longitud y diámetro)
- Otros muchos etcétera


Sí, en ese aspecto los admiro. Y no porque quiera que me f*llen salvajemente, sino porque admiro la belleza. Sé que a los racistas les va a molestar mi comentario, pero nos tienen la batalla ganada con el calentamiento global. 

Los rasgos negroides ganan.

---------- Post added 20-sep-2017 at 01:01 ----------




D4sser dijo:


> Sí que lo son, sí ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El comentario más miserable de este tema. Mis tristes felicitaciones.


----------



## GuidoVonList (20 Sep 2017)

Glasterthum dijo:


> El troll nancy insiste en sus gruñidos de subnormal para lamerse sus heridas y tapar el tema hablado, intentando degradar el debate y a sí mismo aún más si es que eso era posible.
> 
> No te queda otra que la risa histérica y el insulto del acomplejado nancy, de cuando el idiota ve que ha perdido.
> 
> Tranquilo, se ve claro que eres un troll escoria nancy, te adoptarán en esta ciénaga y te aceptarán tal y como eres.



Para ti es nancy cualquiera que viaje al áfrica negra.0

---------- Post added 20-sep-2017 at 02:35 ----------




Pinkpank dijo:


> Por mucho que duela, frente al cambio climático, los negros son "seres superiores":
> 
> - Fosas nasales anchas para refrigerar el aire caliente al entrar hacia los pulmones
> - Piel con mayor producción de melanina para protegerse del sol
> ...



En realidad ha sido el más acertado.


----------



## Pinkpank (20 Sep 2017)

GuidoVonList dijo:


> Para ti es nancy cualquiera que viaje al áfrica negra.0
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-sep-2017 at 02:35 ----------
> 
> ...



Mmh... No.


----------



## Glasterthum (20 Sep 2017)

jfernandez dijo:


> Puedes sacar a un negro de la selva, pero nunca sacaras la selva de un negro.
> 
> ¡¡¡¡ doble mortal chimpipanchi !! HOP !!



El troll nancy insiste en sus gruñidos de subnormal para lamerse sus heridas y tapar el tema hablado, intentando degradar el debate y a sí mismo aún más si es que eso era posible.

No te queda otra que la risa histérica y el insulto del acomplejado nancy, de cuando el idiota ve que ha perdido.

Tranquilo, se ve claro que eres un troll escoria nancy, te adoptarán en esta ciénaga y te aceptarán tal y como eres.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (20 Sep 2017)

Glasterthum dijo:


> El troll nancy insiste en sus gruñidos de subnormal para lamerse sus heridas y tapar el tema hablado, intentando degradar el debate y a sí mismo aún más si es que eso era posible.
> 
> No te queda otra que la risa histérica y el insulto del acomplejado nancy, de cuando el idiota ve que ha perdido.
> 
> Tranquilo, se ve claro que eres un troll escoria nancy, te adoptarán en esta ciénaga y te aceptarán tal y como eres.



Puedes sacar a un negro de la selva, pero nunca sacaras la selva de un negro. 

¡¡¡¡ doble mortal chimpipanchi !! HOP !!

---------- Post added 20-sep-2017 at 08:03 ----------




Pinkpank dijo:


> Por mucho que duela, frente al cambio climático, los negros son "seres superiores":
> 
> - Fosas nasales anchas para refrigerar el aire caliente al entrar hacia los pulmones
> - Piel con mayor producción de melanina para protegerse del sol
> ...



El comentario es perfecto. En linea total con la realidad histórica y científica.

Ni un solo pais negro es viable. Eso echa por tierra tus imbecilidades. El negro tiene un cerebro primitivo y directo, mucho mejor que el tuyo de progre degenerado; por eso si es superior a ti, pero eso no es mucho, cualquier gusano carroñero es superior a un giliprogre como tu. 

El negro solo respeta la fuerza y la brutalidad, de ahi su docilidad y utilidad historica como esclavos. Por lo demas son una via muerta en la evolucion. Se extinguirian si no los atendieran los blancos.


----------



## Pinchazo (20 Sep 2017)

Pinkpank dijo:


> El comentario más miserable de este tema. Mis tristes felicitaciones.



Más que te duela, la mayor supervivencia por adaptación corporal es la adaptación de los animales. El ser humano lo que hace es adaptar el medio a él.

Un ser humano sin inteligencia suficiente lo que hace es vivir en un mundo de alta mortalidad en lugar de un mundo de baja natalidad.

Los que quieran vivir como animales, es muy respetable. Pero lo que no se puede tener es la baja mortalidad del ser humano civilizado y el comportamiento sexual y social del hombre tribal/animal con alta natalidad.
Eso acaba como los negritos de la foto.

Y no... no es culpa del hombre blanco. En todo caso nuestra culpa sería la de ayudaros a intentar civilizaros, y al final os quedarais a medio camino.
Así que, o dais un paso atrás y os volveis a la selva, con vuestra alta natalidad, pero también mortalidad, o dais un paso adelante y terminais de civilizaros y dejais de adorar la "hombría" del hombre-mono, que así no vais a poder recorrer el camino.

Pretender aplicar la ley de la selva en la ciudad es una receta para el desastre. La ciudad es un lugar estresante donde no hay lugar para los ataques de ira irracionales, donde hay que respetar la propiedad y la ley, donde hay que tener una conducta cívica y aplicar el máximo la inteligencia.

Da la impresión de que los negricistas (alias Glaster) del hilo teneis por idea del "dominio" y "hombría" un gansta de medio pelo que sólo genera problemas allá por donde va.

Vamos... Traer la selva a la ciudad. Pues vaya evolución de mierda.
Yo no tengo problemas con las personas porque tengan tal o cual color de piel, tal o cual nariz o tipo de pelo. Pero sí tengo problemas con el que va por la vida pisando a los demás o buscando camorra.
Si ese es el "alfa" del que hablais, pues menuda mierda.


----------



## Lerhit (20 Sep 2017)

Pinkpank dijo:


> Mmh... No.



Pues para mi y para la mayoría sí, y si no te gusta te vas a tomar por culo porque atendiendo a la historia es lo que ha pasado.


----------



## GuidoVonList (20 Sep 2017)

Pinchazo dijo:


> Más que te duela, la mayor supervivencia por adaptación corporal es la adaptación de los animales. El ser humano lo que hace es adaptar el medio a él.
> 
> Un ser humano sin inteligencia suficiente lo que hace es vivir en un mundo de alta mortalidad en lugar de un mundo de baja natalidad.
> 
> ...



Menuda hostia le has dado.

Es que intentar civilizar o exportar nuestra ideosincrasia europea es un flagrante error.
Cada pueblo es actor de su propio destino y su único responsable. Nosotros ahora sucumbimos por nosotros mismos.


----------



## Pinchazo (20 Sep 2017)

GuidoVonList dijo:


> Menuda hostia le has dado.
> 
> Es que intentar civilizar o exportar nuestra ideosincrasia europea es un flagrante error.
> Cada pueblo es actor de su propio destino y su único responsable. Nosotros ahora sucumbimos por nosotros mismos.



Funcionó aceptablemente con otros pueblos. Como otros han señalado, España y Portugal logró resultados aceptables en América en sus tiempos.
Creo que eso nos muestra que los pueblos americanos tienen posibilidad de ser civilizados al margen de que muchos estén ahora en una situación bastante precaria. Lo cual nos puede servir también de aviso de que la genética no es ni de lejos un factor de garantía de civilización y que se puede caer en el caos sin mucha dificultad.

Pero los africanos parece que su naturaleza es, de media, bastante menos adaptada al tipo de vida de ciudad. Supongo que hay más distancia genética que con el resto de razas humanas.


----------



## visaman (20 Sep 2017)

Atención pregunta ¿si en África no hubiera habido Colonialismo, como seria hoy en día?


----------



## Pinchazo (20 Sep 2017)

visaman dijo:


> Atención pregunta ¿si en África no hubiera habido Colonialismo, como seria hoy en día?



Más que el tema del colonialismo, ha sido la "ayuda". Comida y medicinas.
Eso ha reducido su mortalidad, igual que ha pasado en el resto del mundo. Y la bomba demográfica ha empujado a la gente a la ciudad, que por falta de recursos suele ser más un centro rico (especialmente si hay venta de recursos que garantice la entrada de dinero) rodeado de un mar de chabolas.

De no haber ocurrido eso, pues estarían igual que antes. En el tribalismo.

Ahora la cuestión es si pueden de verdad superar el chabolismo y crear o mantener (hay mucha construcción extranjera, incluyendo China que a veces cambian recursos por "ciudades") las que construyan.

Yo creo que sí, pero por su especial naturaleza tendrán que usar la represión a un nivel muy superior al resto del planeta. Los rasgos pseudoalfa del que han hablado estos foreros (estética aparte que es indiferente) serán un problema. Su policía, mucho más dura que la nuestra, se ensañarán con sus "gansta" locales sin tantos miramientos como aquí.

Dicho de otra forma... La vida en el lumpen, que allí es mayoritaria, tendrá un viejo sabor a esclavos y capataces por más que, sobre el papel, sean ciudadanos libres vs policía y fuerzas de seguridad.
Cosas de que demasiada población actue por impulsos en un lugar donde muchas veces hay que ceder a lo que no nos gusta, porque el espacio concentrado nos hace rozar con demasiada frecuencia con el espacio cívico de nuestros vecinos.


----------



## Pinkpank (20 Sep 2017)

Madre mía, lo que hay que leer. El desprecio os puede. 

Yo vengo aquí exponiendo datos y vosotros dando a entender que los blancos han "salvado" a los negros. Uno dice que están menos adaptados a la vida en la ciudad, ¿puedes argumentar esto?

El que dice que los blancos lea dieron medicinas, alimentos... ¿Sabes con quién probaban cirugías? ¿Sabes que a los negros les explotaron los recursos haciéndose ricos los blancos (piedras preciosas, minerales, materias primas...)? ¿sabes que sin loa negros no habría sido posible la expansión y el asentamiento de "los blancos" por la gran parte del mundo? 

A mi hostias todas las que queráis, podéis hacer piña y lo que os de la gana. Pero exponed las cosas con fundamento (o usad google, lo que queráis).


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (20 Sep 2017)

GuidoVonList dijo:


> Menuda hostia le has dado.
> 
> Cada pueblo es actor de su propio destino y su único responsable. Nosotros ahora sucumbimos por nosotros mismos.



Llevas razon, pero es muy triste asumirlo.

---------- Post added 20-sep-2017 at 12:12 ----------




Pinkpank dijo:


> Madre mía, lo que hay que leer. El desprecio os puede.
> 
> Yo vengo aquí exponiendo datos y vosotros dando a entender que los blancos han "salvado" a los negros. Uno dice que están menos adaptados a la vida en la ciudad, ¿puedes argumentar esto?
> 
> ...



Las cosas se te han expuesto con fundamento y argumentación. Te han contestado de forma magistral. Pero tu no lo entiendes. Tu cerebro no atiende a argumentos racionales ni morales. Solo te atrae y doblega la fuerza bruta: El latigo; Te lo aplique un blanco o un "hermano".

La mortalidad en Africa siempre ha sido enorme, vuestra estrategia de reproduccion es tener muchos hijos y darles pocos cuidados y abandonarlos practicamente a su suerte, asi sobreviven los mas adaptados al medio. Por eso estais adaptados a vivir en la selva, aguantar la malaria, correr y subir a los arboles etc. Pero esto no crea cultura ni civilizacion. 

Fueron los misioneros cristianos blancos los que os intentaron sacar de esa situacion de salvajismo. Y hoy en dia el exceso de poblacion negra se debe a estos misioneros que han reducido enormemente la mortalidad infantil mediante vacunas y alimentos. Para mi ese ha sido el principal error. Intentar civilizaros y trataros igual que a los blancos.


----------



## Pinchazo (20 Sep 2017)

Pinkpank dijo:


> Madre mía, lo que hay que leer. El desprecio os puede.
> 
> Yo vengo aquí exponiendo datos y vosotros dando a entender que los blancos han "salvado" a los negros. Uno dice que están menos adaptados a la vida en la ciudad, ¿puedes argumentar esto?



A título personal, esta vez me doy por aludido dado que lo de la ciudad lo he dicho yo, decirte que desprecio, en general, ninguno. Puedo despreciar cuando alguien se mete en mi vida o mi país. 
Yo no voy a despreciar a nadie por ser diferente. Creo que la dignidad no está en nuestras propiedades físicas, sino en nuestros logros personales y nuestra forma de ser. En ese sentido, puedo considerar más digna a una persona con retraso mental que ha logrado sobreponerse a su situación, que un tío que lo tenía todo de frente y acaba siendo un borracho de mierda.

Eso nos lleva a la temática del hilo. Todo esto viene de la réplica a la chorrada del supremacismo negro que destilais los clones de Glaster.
"Superior" siempre es un término relativo. Está claro que si se tratase de superviviencia, las bacterias nos dan sopa con ondas a todos los humanos y seres macroscópicos en general, por poner un ejemplo. La superioridad hay que ponerla en un contexto.
De ahí que tus apreciaciones son un tanto absurdas. Sin entrar a discutir si siquera son verdad, todo lo que apuntas es "superioridad física" en un sentido de competición de un individuo frente a otro en un contexto natural, fuera de la civilización.
Y, nuevamente, sin llegar a discutir si fuera verdad (habría que ver que contexto natural es, ya que no es lo mismo un clima fríio que uno cálido, como su implicación en la melanina), francamente ni nos va ni nos viene en las discusiones que nos ocupan que es la convivencia con la inmigración africana en un contexto europeo de civilización.

Como han reflejado en multitud de ocasiones en el foro, los negros (recordemos, siempre generalización, no una característica de todo individio) realizan más actos de violencia, tienen peores resultados en las actividades intelectuales propias de los tiempos modernos, etc. etc.

Así que no creo que sea necesario traer más datos. Sólo sería una repetición de las múltiples intervenciones de esos hilos.

Pero es importante señalar que precísamente lo que estais reflejando son características propias del "hombre-animal", que históricamente ha existido y aún tiene una parte de nosotros, pero que fráncamente es de poca utilidad, cuando no contraproducente, en el contexto de la civilización. Lo que nos interesa es el "hombre-ciudadano". Es decir, estais pretendiendo vender como positivas características que, o son neutras, o son negativas.




> El que dice que los blancos lea dieron medicinas, alimentos... ¿Sabes con quién probaban cirugías? ¿Sabes que a los negros les explotaron los recursos haciéndose ricos los blancos (piedras preciosas, minerales, materias primas...)? ¿sabes que sin loa negros no habría sido posible la expansión y el asentamiento de "los blancos" por la gran parte del mundo?



Ajá... Hemos pasado del discurso supremacista al victimista.
Por cierto, si crees que los blancos son sostenidos por los negros, ¿por qué entonces insistir en que vivamos juntos cuando nosotros no queremos?

Vivid la vida que querais, que nosotros podemos respetarlo. Ahora bien, no insistais en venir y hablar de superioridad para luego vivir del victimismo, actuar como "hombres-animales" y encima presumir de ello.
Así vamos al conflicto.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Sep 2017)

todo el planeta sería el África del siglo 18, si no fuesen por los inventos y la civilización occidental. La increíble explosión demográfica actual en África tiene una relación directa con la medicina occidental, la ayuda occidental, inmensas donaciones de trigo y comida, y resto de inventos. En el pasado el número de habitantes se mantuvo reducido, porque a pesar de tener tantos hijos, se morían por millones.


----------



## Mauito (20 Sep 2017)

Spoiler


----------



## Pinkpank (20 Sep 2017)

CroKeT! dijo:


> que mongolo, no es que sean superiores ni pollas en vinagre, simplemente estan mas adaptados a vivir en zonas de mucho calor
> 
> el hombre blanco tambien esta mas adaptado a sus zonas, mas frias y ademas ya conquisto en su tiempo los paises de negros banana aun sin estar adaptados
> 
> el unico quid de la cuestion es que el OMNISTAT/NWO de mierda ha creado hombres blancos DEBILES por conveniencia, es asi de simple




Por eso he puesto: <[...] frente al cambio climático, los negros son "seres superiores">. 

Las comillas indican sentido figurado y solo en el contexto del cambio climático hacia altas temperaturas. 

Las características de los "blancos" serían adaptación a temperaturas bajas: Nariz estrecha para calentar el aire, niveles no tan altos de melanina en la piel, cabello y ojos, pelo liso y más fino, más depósitos de grasa en el cuerpo... 


Es que no me lo estoy sacando de la manga, la adaptación al medio es así. Y la genética es eso, la combinación diferentes características según de dónde vengamos.


----------



## Pinkpank (20 Sep 2017)

Pinchazo dijo:


> A título personal, esta vez me doy por aludido dado que lo de la ciudad lo he dicho yo, decirte que desprecio, en general, ninguno. Puedo despreciar cuando alguien se mete en mi vida o mi país.
> Yo no voy a despreciar a nadie por ser diferente. Creo que la dignidad no está en nuestras propiedades físicas, sino en nuestros logros personales y nuestra forma de ser. En ese sentido, puedo considerar más digna a una persona con retraso mental que ha logrado sobreponerse a su situación, que un tío que lo tenía todo de frente y acaba siendo un borracho de mierda.
> 
> Eso nos lleva a la temática del hilo. Todo esto viene de la réplica a la chorrada del supremacismo negro que destilais los clones de Glaster.
> ...




???

Bueno, considero que no me has entendido. 

Lo de la supuesta supremacía que mencionas era la exposición de una hipotética situación de cambio climático. Obviamente hoy en día mente>cuerpo, así que nuestras capacidades físicas no son una limitación. 


Si quieres te invito a leer mis palabras de nuevo y, sobretodo, tener presente los signos tipográficos, que los uso bastante para tratar de evitar estos malentendidos.


----------



## sepultada en guano (20 Sep 2017)

Bill Gates dijo:


> El hombre NEGRO es el sumun del dominio masculino y la hombría.
> 
> Empecemos por mirar su cuerpo. Su cuerpo es grande. Su tamaño dominador hace que su presencia se note sin que él ni siquiera tenga que hacer nada. Es musculoso, como resultado de sus altos niveles de testosterona. Esto le da la apariencia de salud y fuerza. Luego destaca por su piel oscura. Esta piel oscura nos recuerda su robustez, una característica que se desarrolló debido a estar expuesto al abrasador sol de África, está hecho para soportar condiciones extremas.
> 
> ...



Menudo venazo tienes.


----------



## Pinkpank (20 Sep 2017)

jfernandez dijo:


> Llevas razon, pero es muy triste asumirlo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-sep-2017 at 12:12 ----------
> 
> ...




Sí, el fundamento y la argumentación equivalente a "porque me sale de los coj*nes". :rolleye:


----------



## Pinchazo (20 Sep 2017)

Pinkpank dijo:


> Lo de la supuesta supremacía que mencionas era la exposición de una hipotética situación de cambio climático. Obviamente hoy en día mente>cuerpo, así que nuestras capacidades físicas no son una limitación.



¿Y qué más da el cambio climático?
La civilización ha existido con calor y con frío. Tú lo que haces es comparar el hombre individual fuera de contexto en vez del hombre civilizado dentro de una sociedad que es lo que nos importa.

El hombre negro está mejor adaptar a la vida africana. Pues vale... creo que eso nadie te lo ha discutido.
El cambio climático no va a convertir Europa en África. En todo caso lo hará llenar Europa de africanos.

No es el clima, es la estructura social. Mientras Europa se rija por la estructura social y cultura europea, seguirá siendo Europa. Y es la inmigración la que puede poner en riesgo eso.


----------



## Segismunda (8 Sep 2022)

Uhmmm eu gosto destos filos que divulgam o concepto do Sentir o África.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (8 Sep 2022)

El tufo a cuero reseco también es superior al de mis sobacos


----------



## RayoSombrio (8 Sep 2022)

La historia ha probado que son incapaces de evolucionar por sí mismos.


----------



## birdland (8 Sep 2022)

Pinkpank dijo:


> Madre mía, lo que hay que leer. El desprecio os puede.
> 
> Yo vengo aquí exponiendo datos y vosotros dando a entender que los blancos han "salvado" a los negros. Uno dice que están menos adaptados a la vida en la ciudad, ¿puedes argumentar esto?
> 
> ...



de verdad quiere datos ?


----------



## Pabloom (8 Sep 2022)

Joder, me he puesto perdido de aceite.


----------



## Segismunda (8 Sep 2022)

Mira que se habla de negros en este foro, pues bueno... yo creo que nunca sobran hilos de negros.


----------

